# Question about the Ruger SBH



## j870sm (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a SBH Hunter with Bisley grips that I really like.  Haven't  hunted with it and haven't shot it much.  I have looked at reloading for this and a buddies SRH.  

After reading several threads about the SBH on different forums I gather that I can't load as stout for the SBH as I can for the SRH.  I also gather that the cylinder is longer on the SRH.  Is this correct?  And if so Why?

I really don't have any desire to load anything above published data and am really wanting to develop a good hard hitting, deep penetrating load that is still manageable in both revolvers.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 23, 2009)

i had a sbh that i bought from a fella that shot hot hand loads and the barrel had started to unscrew on. i found out too late and the cost to get it fixed was on my shoulders.  i took it to my smith and he pinned the barrel. i would not buy another from anyone who shoots handloads out of it.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 23, 2009)

This is the first I have ever heard that the SRH in .44 Mag was "stronger" than the SBH.  You should be able to shoot up to and including any published maximum load in either gun without a problem.

Feral One, it is safe to assume that handloads had absolutely nothing to do with the barrel starting to back out.  Most factory loads for the 44 mag push the upper limits of the pressure curves, so in comparision, a lot of handloads are actually less stout than factory fodder.  That being said, I don't see how the load could cause the barrel to unscrew.  There were other problems there.


----------



## dertiedawg (Dec 24, 2009)

Mike, it's true... the SRH can handle hotter loads than the SBH.  The cylinder is longer as well.  This is the warning on the Garrett Ammo website:
THIS 44 MAGNUM  AMMO IS RECOMMENDED FOR USE IN RUGER AND DAN WESSON DOUBLE-ACTION REVOLVERS, AS WELL AS THE TAURUS RAGING BULL. IT IS ALSO RECOMMENDED FOR THE GARY REEDER 5-SHOT ULTIMATE 44 MAGNUM, AND THE JOHN GALLAGHER CUSTOM LONG-CYLINDER RUGER SINGLE-ACTIONS. THIS  AMMO SHOULD BE FIRED ONLY IN THOSE RECOMMENDED REVOLVERS! THIS AMMO IS BOTH TOO LONG AND GENERATES TOO MUCH CHAMBER PRESSURE FOR SAFE USE IN S&W AND RUGER SUPER BLACKHAWK REVOLVERS. IT IS ALSO TOO LONG FOR USE IN THE FREEDOM ARMS REVOLVER.
Don't remember what the maximum chamber pressures are for each but the SRH is higher. Garrett +P generates 43,500 CUP and 1,440 FT/LBS of energy. 330 grains at 1,400 FPS. If I sell my house I might be able to afford some of their ammo. At $2.00 a round... they can keep it, unless I ever hunt buffalo or grizzly, then I might sprint for it.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Dec 24, 2009)

Vin, I would call Garrett ammo the exception not the rule.  The fact that they call it +P ammo tells me that they are loading it above SAAMI maximum for the .44 Mag.

I do know that the frame of the SRH is stronger than the frame for the SBH.  That only makes sense because the SRH frame is also used for the .454 and .480.

I guess the main point that I was trying to get across is that as long as you follow the recommendations of the reloading manual, any load you build will work in either the SRH or the SBH.


----------



## j870sm (Dec 24, 2009)

I am not lookng at shooting the Garrett ammo in my gun, can't afford or won't.  I mainly shoot hogs with the 44 mag.  What I am really wanting to know is can I load heavy cast bullets for the SBH like I can for the SRH.  I am looking at trying some of the 300 grainers for both the SBH and SRH.  I have absolutely no desire to load above published data for either of them.  I have found no problems in taking hogs and deer with factory fodder but want to load some of my own.  

I am considering using H110 powder because that is what I have on hand.  Is cast the way to go?  Should I stick with a JHP or JSP.  I want accuracy above all.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 24, 2009)

I have handloaded alot of 44mag ammo in the SRH & SBH  using the  H110 powder  almost exclusively ....... I stay within recommended load specs and have confidence in these pistols that they can handle what Im loading ....... ........on pretty hot stuff I stay with jacketed bullets ..........for targets I use cast bullets and hogdon tite group ..

IMO the SBH can handle it !


----------



## Doyle (Dec 25, 2009)

> I am not lookng at shooting the Garrett ammo in my gun, can't afford or won't. I mainly shoot hogs with the 44 mag. What I am really wanting to know is can I load heavy cast bullets for the SBH like I can for the SRH. I am looking at trying some of the 300 grainers for both the SBH and SRH.



One of your biggest problems with 300grn bullets may be the seating depth.  Like was said earlier, the SRH has a longer cylinder than the SBH.    You'll have to make sure those 300grn pills are seated enough to allow the shorter cylinder to spin freely.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Dec 27, 2009)

HandgunHTR said:


> This is the first I have ever heard that the SRH in .44 Mag was "stronger" than the SBH.  You should be able to shoot up to and including any published maximum load in either gun without a problem.
> 
> Feral One, it is safe to assume that handloads had absolutely nothing to do with the barrel starting to back out.  Most factory loads for the 44 mag push the upper limits of the pressure curves, so in comparision, a lot of handloads are actually less stout than factory fodder.  That being said, I don't see how the load could cause the barrel to unscrew.  There were other problems there.




thanks, i guess i should not have put that out as fact because i did not know the history of the gun.  i sold it to a guy that loves it but it had a bad mental stain on it for me . i would like to have another one day but i know a little more of what to look for now !


----------



## j870sm (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.  I will sheck on the seating depth for the SBH and will stay within the limits of the reloading manuals as I do with everything else.


----------



## polaris30144 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have shot .44 Magnum rounds loaded for the rifle out of my SBH and the only problem I ever encountered was the grip frame screws shaking loose. I lock tighted them and never had another problem. The loads for the rifle was way more stout than the maximum recommended loads for any revolver. If a barrel loosens up, it usually means it has been removed and put back on without lock tight or never tightened to the correct torque. A lot of kitchen table "gun smiths" make a lot of good firearms into unsafe firearms. The only reason a longer cylinder is needed is to allow for the over all length of heavy bullets that can't be seated as deep without compromising the powder load space.

 There are millions of SBH out there and it is not a common problem unless someone takes it apart and reassembles it haphazardly or the reloads were not done properly. There are some nimrods that think a gun has to break your wrist in order to have enough power and load hotter than recommended.


----------



## redneckcamo (Dec 27, 2009)

polaris30144 said:


> I have shot .44 Magnum rounds loaded for the rifle out of my SBH and the only problem I ever encountered was the grip frame screws shaking loose. I lock tighted them and never had another problem. The loads for the rifle was way more stout than the maximum recommended loads for any revolver. If a barrel loosens up, it usually means it has been removed and put back on without lock tight or never tightened to the correct torque. A lot of kitchen table "gun smiths" make a lot of good firearms into unsafe firearms. The only reason a longer cylinder is needed is to allow for the over all length of heavy bullets that can't be seated as deep without compromising the powder load space.
> 
> There are millions of SBH out there and it is not a common problem unless someone takes it apart and reassembles it haphazardly or the reloads were not done properly.
> 
> ...


 yepp ....an I found the more accurate loads aint hot anyway


----------



## ironhead7544 (Jan 16, 2010)

A 300 to 325 grain wide nose cast 44 bullet loaded to 1200 fps will penetrate enough to kill just about anything.  You can easily do that from a SBH.


----------



## Match10 (Jan 16, 2010)

j870sm said:


> What I am really wanting to know is can I load heavy cast bullets for the SBH like I can for the SRH.  I am looking at trying some of the 300 grainers for both the SBH and SRH.  I have absolutely no desire to load above published data for either of them.



Your SBH can handle anything within and under the SAAMI maximum. I do not believe there is any "real" +P ammunition for the 44 magnum, just like there is no definition of .380 ACP +P. Some manufacturers may load beyond SAAMI, but use is at your own risk.

Handload with care and work up all max loads, as you would for any other firearm. Approach all maximum loadings with caution. I have handloaded and shot thousands of full house 300 grain loads in my SBH. It's still as tight and accurate as the first day I got it.


----------



## tellico (Feb 12, 2010)

Why load a .44 above max manual specs ??By a 454 ...Why "hot load"
anything ? By a 300 mag if your 30/06 wont safely shoot that 180 fast enough .. have shot thousands of "max"loads of h110 in my 629 but never abit more..And I have no desire for anything more


----------

